# Which Kind Of Webcomic Is Better?



## NightWolf714 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been thinking about creating a webcomic on and off for a while now, and I'm tossing a few ideas in my head. But one question sprung up. Do you all prefer comics with a continuous storyline (more like a graphic novel that's updated weekly or more) or the gag-a-day style comic with basic characters. Assume for the poll that it would be updated on a weekly basis (because I'm prolly to lazy to update more than that).


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

It depends I guess but I usually get more involved in comics with longer storylines. When something interesting is going on I keep wanting to come back.

With gag-a-day ones, I only come back if the jokes are any good...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 27, 2008)

A bit of both.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 27, 2008)

Depends all on how well it's done. Both can be great. *points to Calvin and Hobbes, then at Batman* People will like either, if they're done right.

My best guess would be to look at your writing. What do you write more commonly? Jokes, or stories? Which do you enjoy more, sitting down and writing a plotline/story, or writing a series of short interactions?

Also, if you're great at writing for various characters rather than the actual content of the strip, then go with gag-a-days. Create several characters who's personalities are well-defined enough that you can easily form interactions and short strips out of them. If you're better at writing a plotline, go with longer stories.

Really, whatever you enjoy the most is the most important factor.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 27, 2008)

Gag a day works best in my opinion if you are not implementing permanent characters.

Usually I prefer continuous storyline though.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 28, 2008)

Daily gags are good as long as you can continuously make great gags.

Story comics, with some humor, are the better choice.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

Personally, I like the ones that have a continuous and complex storyline, makes it more fun to read, and makes me wait to see what's next.


----------



## crosser (Dec 28, 2008)

i say continuos becuase if it is just all random peeople tend to start asking to many questions about why.


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Daily gags are good as long as you can continuously make great gags.



That's something thats affecting VGCats right now....


----------



## crosser (Dec 31, 2008)

ITs affecting what?


----------



## fangborn (Dec 31, 2008)

i think your best bet is to go with _Continuous Storyline with a bit of humer in it.
_


----------



## Qoph (Jan 1, 2009)

I like storylines... gives you more of a reason to keep reading them.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

I like comics that are updated weekly, gives it a little more suspense when you get in depth with the comic.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 1, 2009)

I do a bit of both in my story, story "arcs" are probably the best if you are uncertain about what you wanna do. Make a story line, then throw some gag a days after til your ready for another story. or mix and match...

THE WORLD IS YOUR OYSTER


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 2, 2009)

As had been said, story lines keep people coming back, gag a day starts to wane if you run out of material.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 3, 2009)

I prefer storylines. Something that Suicide For Hire did was that when the artist (whose name is completely past my thought processes ATM) doesn't have enough time to make another huge comic that progresses the storyline, he'll throw in gag-a-day's. Simple little 3-6 panel things.


----------



## Veekahr (Jan 6, 2009)

Storylines, with the occasional gag break inbetween submissions. :3


----------



## DarkWolfie (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Veekahr...story arcs are good, but an occasional break for quickie one-a-days or special pics works best, I think.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

crosser said:


> ITs affecting what?



VGCats, a rather famous furry webcomic. They're a gag-a-day strip that used to be really funny, but is really lacking lately. Lacking in both humor and updates - the artist became famous, said "fuck actually working" and just dicks around now, being famous. They've went from, I think, once a week to about once a month, if you're lucky.

Anyway, on topic: I prefer continuous stories, simply because no matter _how_ good of a writer you are, you'll eventually run out of funny jokes, and either ruin or have to stop making the comic.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been making plans for a webcomic as well, and I'm still torn as to which one to do.

For a non-canonical sense, I wanted to make a gag webcomic, but later after plenty of practice, make a full fledged manga with canonical storyline.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2009)

I like gag-a-day I guess. Cyanide and Happiness, VGcats (whenever they randomly decide to post something), Not From Concentrate...Kinda stuff like that, if I'm for it. Though I /do/ like recurring characters, just doing wacky, offensive, or unpredictable stuff.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

Why not both? You can write stories and still have each strip contain a joke or two, and a few one-comic gags make for good breaks between stories.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 19, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Why not both? You can write stories and still have each strip contain a joke or two, and a few one-comic gags make for good breaks between stories.



Much like your comic? 8T

Or mine I guess.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> Much like your comic? 8T
> 
> Or mine I guess.



ALL FURRIES SHOULD FOLLOW MY GLORIOUS EXAMPLE.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 19, 2009)

Why did all of the "famous in the fandom" furs suddenly come out? Was there a brushfire?

And generally, I like comics that have jokes every day _and_ follow a story (the exception being xkcd) I try to follow that format when I write comics: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1836847


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

Who? Who's famous? I'll kill em!


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 19, 2009)

Are we famous? That'd be sweet.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never heard of either of you... you ain't achieved 'fame' yet.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

_I _never called myself famous.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 19, 2009)

suure you didn't.... but let's take that to an IM or somethin


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I dunno, that guy at the end of Page 1 mentioned it so I could only assume as much. But whatever!

For the record, I think I enjoy gag-a-days over pure story comics, but I most prefer story comics that have jokes in them.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd say both.
You need the gag-a-day to bring in new people who may not know the complete plot.
You need the Continuos storyline to keep people around.

Case in point: The Whiteboard (my favorite online comic)
That comic is neat that you can pick it up from any point and understand it as well as each strip relating to the last one.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 19, 2009)

Wait, I'm the first person to call you people famous in the fandom? Aw #$%^ is this going to start a chain reaction leading to one of you calling himself "The artist formerly known as" while the other hooks up with some girl named Yoko?

(And despite my shameless plug, no one said anything about my comic! Back to subliminal <read it> messaging I guess.)


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 20, 2009)

Always a good storyline because it keeps you coming back and the gag-a-day thing just gets old. With the storyline it allows you to put a gag in every once in a while


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoooaaa 84% said you like it continuous story?  That's pretty amazing, I've always seen the most popular comics being gag-a-day...


----------



## Siraj (Jan 20, 2009)

I like a bit of both myself... Longer storylines are nice, interspersed with filler or gag-a-day strips for a couple weeks.


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 21, 2009)

I get bored of gag-a-day too quickly...
I basically only read continuous storyline.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll say that gag-a-days I think are harder to maintain, because you have to come up with a new joke every day and you don't have a convenient story to hide behind. Personally coming up with a brand new joke every day would get very difficult eventually... or else you'd become like Garfield or something.


----------



## JVW (Jan 25, 2009)

I prefer to create continuous stories, but I do read some gag strips. Basically, for me, when I'm at work and I've got 3 minutes before starting time I like to read something really funny and fast. But at lunch I get into longer stories, like Order of the Stick or Atland or something.


----------

